# Chatroom Noticeboard Updated on FRIDAYS!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​

Each Month our Chat hosts  add Dates to the calendar, 
and every Friday I am going to post a list of

Whats on and When for the week ahead
Of course the chat room is open 24/7 you dont have to wait for a themed Chat to go in!​

For Site & Chat Etiquette   

CLICK HERE​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

[info]Themed chats for the Week commencing Monday 7th of April
[/info]



Day, Time, Theme , Room, Host

Monday, 8.30pm, Endo, Garden, Heffalump

Tuesday, 8.30pm, Quiz, Games, Dizzi & Mrs Chaos

Wednesday, 8pm, Newbie, Lounge, Caz & Dizzi,

Thursday, 8pm, Weight loss, New room, TBC

Friday, 3pm, TTC#1, Snug, Dizzi

Friday, 10pm, TTC#1, Snug, Dizzi


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

[info]Themed chats for the Week commencing Monday 21st of April
[/info]



Day, Time, Theme , Room, Host

Monday, 8.30pm, Endo, Garden, Heffalump

Tuesday, 8.30pm, Quiz, Games, Dizzi & Mrs Chaos

Wednesday, 8pm, Newbie, Lounge, Caz & Dizzi,

Thursday, 8pm, Weight loss, New room, TBC

Friday, 3pm, TTC#1, Snug, Dizzi

Friday, 10pm, TTC#1, Snug, Dizzi

Friday, 9pm, Charter Chat, Charter sub room, Dizzi


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Waiting on a comfirmation of dates/times,
Please check the calender.


----------

